# Westminster Shorter Cat in Indonesian language



## 3John2 (May 31, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## Pergamum (May 31, 2009)

When do you need it by? And why?

-----Added 5/31/2009 at 04:07:28 EST-----

Languages

Not the Shorter Catechism, but here is the Athanisian, Heidelburg and others. I'll send the Shoter Catechism soon (busy today).


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, it's for my wife. She can obviously read faster & understand better in Indonesian. Are you still over there?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 1, 2009)

For your wife? 

Is she Indonesian?


----------



## Josiah (Jun 1, 2009)

You might be able to find it through these people. They have a link to a presbyterian church in Indonesia that might be worth checking out. Hope this helps. Also you might want to try the IBPFM as well as PMU they seem to have alot of missions activity in that part of the world.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, my wife Margareth is Indonesian. SHe's Batak Sumulungun. Thanks for the link, I'll look into it.


----------

